# Stark received his TT title



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just have to brag on my boy for a moment.

On Sunday afternoon, Stark and I did the Temperament Test put on by the Grand River Kennel club, here in Kitchener Ontario.

I honestly didn't know if he would pass or not, due to his reactive past but we have worked so hard these past two years that I thought it would be a good idea to judge where we are and what work we still need to do, etc. He is 3.5 years old and was people reactive with small kids and people coming at him from the front. Never did try to bite anyone, just would bark out of insecurity/bad nerves.

Anyways, I was EXTREMELY happy with his behaviour and test. He really showed me how far he has come. NO SIGNS of nerves or anything! He actually looked like he enjoyed it! 

So, I am happy and EXTREMELY proud to add those little letters next to his name. 

Great job buddy!

This was the part of the test (where the crowd moves in and surrounds us) that I was nervous about. He could of cared less.. lol.









The gun shot, he again, didn't care. It came from behind he van.









And he alerted but did not bark at the aggressive stranger when he got to be about 10 feet from us. 









The big man and I









Mommy is so proud of my big guy!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's so handsome :wub:
Great job with him!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoooohooo!!! Big congrats!! What great pictures - shows off your goofy big man so well.  That last pic where he is making a face when you are kissing him is priceless!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. yeah... that's Starky... he really is just a big sensitive goof... lol.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

wahow! I absolutely love the 2nd to last picture and the last picture with him being silly about your kiss. Congratulations! Always inspirational when people and their doggies achieve titles


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I love the 'ooohhhh mom' look he has when you are kissing him!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ Gharrissc beat me to it....

CONGRATULATIONS, Elisabeth and Stark!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> I love the 'ooohhhh mom' look he has when you are kissing him!


:rofl: Me too, it's classic 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

CONGRATS and good job! Pics are great))


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am interested in doing that but wonder if a dog is socialized to everyone everything would they perceive a threat from someone acting strange or goofy if they are not actually releasing "mean" phermones?


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

Good boy, stark!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

*"Ugh...UGH! Human kisses... sufferin' through this..."* :rofl:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Stark! He is such a handsome boy, and I agree the last picture is priceless!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I am interested in doing that but wonder if a dog is socialized to everyone everything would they perceive a threat from someone acting strange or goofy if they are not actually releasing "mean" phermones?


It's supposed to escalate for the dog. They begin by having someone weird be loud and strange, want the dog to either ignore or watch. Then the stranger starts yelling to you, a little threatening.. then the stranger gets aggressive, beats the ground with a stick and moves towards you and the dog. The purpose is to judge if the dog has correct instincts and knows when a threat is becoming more real /serious.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

First of all...Congratulations!!!! :wild:

I think the ATTS is great and I wish it was a requirement before breeding. 



jocoyn said:


> I am interested in doing that but wonder if a dog is socialized to everyone everything would they perceive a threat from someone acting strange or goofy if they are not actually releasing "mean" phermones?


I have taken the test with 2 dogs. I have also watched other dogs taking the test to watch reactions. For the last segment with the Aggressive Stranger, one of my dogs lunged to the end of the leash barking and growling. This is a therapy dog who loves all living things and has never displayed any aggression in his life. My other dog moved in front of me and was getting ready for trouble. The second is what the testers want to see (a score of 5). The first is a good reaction for a dog that is going into law enforcement work (a score of 10). 

Other memoriable dogs, a female pit bull turned and ran away knocking her owner to the ground. An Alaskan Malmute moved forward and took the "don't mess with me" stance. (It certainly would have deterred me!) And a therapy dog GSD just stood at her owner's side and had no reaction at all (not a fail, but a low score). 

The only one of these dogs that failed that segment was the pit bull for running away. All the other dogs had acceptable reactions and are scored from 1 to 10 (zero for the pit bull). 

It's a very interesting test to watch. And the point is not to get the highest score. All 5's is considered very good, according to a judge I talked to.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So do you take it cold, no prep? I would think that the most honest way to do it. We are at 14 months right now so not old enough yet but I think it would be good to do.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

The honest way is to take it without preparation. And not all breeds of dogs will pass for lunging at the stranger. It is scored by the varying breeds and what their standard says. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Well done, congratulations!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to Stark(and you Liz!)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

jocoyn said:


> I am interested in doing that but wonder if a dog is socialized to everyone everything would they perceive a threat from someone acting strange or goofy if they are not actually releasing "mean" phermones?


When you apply you describe the dog's titles. I did it with Kenya and it was noted that she had no protection training, no protection/schutzhund titles but extensive therapy dog training and therapy dog certifications. Her "reaction" to the aggressive stranger was to take a step forward and just stand there. That was a pass. It was a very low passing score for a GSD but still a pass considering her training. A lot of what the "aggressive" person was doing was weird stuff I'd trained her *not* to react to (because people in hospitals and nursing homes hobble forward with cans and shout just like the person in our test was doing).

When Nikon did his they actually had a Schutzhund blind setup with the person in it. Nikon saw that before he entered the field and I'm sure it skewed his result because man he could not WAIT to do protection! After each test item he'd look at me and wag is tail like "NOW can we do the protection mom PLEASE?!!" When the aggressive stranger came out he moved forward and perked up. As soon as she waved at him he lunged and went crazy. But at the beginning he was totally fine with the other strangers approaching and petting, and a lot of people came to meet him right after the test.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Interesting. I would just take it for my own knowledge. None of our working certifications would go on a pedigree anyway (NAPWDA) and we don't do bitework and he has to learn to be neutral in most situations..in many regards like a therapy dog only he just has to be neutral to all kinds of folks. 

WHat is the best age? I am guessing really around 3 for an intact male? I know they say 18 month min and some of the SAR certs set 18 as considered min age for adult - I know 14 mo Beau is very much a puppy still.

And, Elisabeth again congrats and thanks for bringing it up. Interesting to know about it.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Liesje said:


> When you apply you describe the dog's titles. I did it with Kenya and it was noted that she had no protection training, no protection/schutzhund titles but extensive therapy dog training and therapy dog certifications. Her "reaction" to the aggressive stranger was to take a step forward and just stand there. That was a pass. It was a very low passing score for a GSD but still a pass considering her training. A lot of what the "aggressive" person was doing was weird stuff I'd trained her *not* to react to (because people in hospitals and nursing homes hobble forward with cans and shout just like the person in our test was doing).
> 
> When Nikon did his they actually had a Schutzhund blind setup with the person in it. Nikon saw that before he entered the field and I'm sure it skewed his result because man he could not WAIT to do protection! After each test item he'd look at me and wag is tail like "NOW can we do the protection mom PLEASE?!!" When the aggressive stranger came out he moved forward and perked up. As soon as she waved at him he lunged and went crazy. But at the beginning he was totally fine with the other strangers approaching and petting, and a lot of people came to meet him right after the test.


That's exactly what happened with Aiden. All he needed to see was that blind and he was queued for protection. He responded appropriately for every other test. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

congrats liz to you and stark


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats. nice job training. Stark is quite the GSD.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys.

As for the preparation - there was none. Good genetics and socializing from the moment they come home - that's how you prepare... lol.

As for the protection - I think you can get a real good guage on the dogs temperament after the age of 3 years old. Stark is 3.5 years old and in my opinion, "set" in his ways and temperament by now. There isn't a lot you can change in training (when it comes to things like this I mean).

On the registration papers for the test, it does ask what venues the dogs has been exposed too, and Stark did do a good amount of protection work in his younger days, but was much too soft and would often show avoidance if the pressure was too great for him. I really wasn't too sure what to expect with him, either he would go into his B&H or he would totally shut down and avoid the conformation at all cost.. he surprised me and did neither. He did was was expected from a GSD - surprise, surprise - maturity pays off! 

When the stranger was 3 pylons away he totally ignored the yelling, 2 pylons away he looked, but did not alert, and once he reached the 3rd pylon and the closest to us, he perked up, did not bark or growl but did step forward infront of me and watched. At the very end when the 'decoy' retreated, he let out a little 'wooo' sound but the judge said she didn't hear it, although I did.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AWWWW! That is so great. Congratulations.

As for that kissy picture - my 14 year old son makes that exact same face, when I kiss him. LOL!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats to both of you! 

PS - Nice pics!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I keep coming back to read the replies and look at the pics. 
Congrats!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

As some here know, Stark and I had quite the rocky start, but he has grown into such a great companion.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Great job with him!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

